# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Packs with a rifle pocket?

## 338

I am looking for a pack with a rifle pocket. Who has one?  Any recommendations? 

Cheers.

----------


## BRADS

Eberlestock gunslinger as a day pack,
Eberlestock dragonfly as a trip pack,
Done :Have A Nice Day:  check em out next time your down.

----------


## 338

Is there anything you don't have? Haha
Cheers brads they look the business

----------


## BRADS

> Is there anything you don't have? Haha
> Cheers brads they look the business


I don't have an edge like yours!
Told you perms where heavy :Have A Nice Day: 
I think they are fantastic packs, mine get  
a lot of use, the only downside is some people think they are heavy,
I don't really get it, the dragonfly is heavy full off venison :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## cambo

There was an outfit at the Tahr show that had a pack with a quick release rifle scabbard. (sorry, can't remember their handle think is was something like vaud?)
Price was rather off-putting though. I did see a link somewhere, and if I manage to find it I'll post it up.

The Elberlestock packs are cheaper.

----------


## The Claw

> There was an outfit at the Tahr show that had a pack with a quick release rifle scabbard. (sorry, can't remember their handle think is was something like vaud?)
> Price was rather off-putting though. I did see a link somewhere, and if I manage to find it I'll post it up.
> 
> The Elberlestock packs are cheaper.


Www.huntsmart.co.nz 

Was pretty impressed with them (Vorn). Much lighter than my Eberlestock J34 (which I really like)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cambo

Cheers TC  :Wink:

----------


## stu#71

Yeah, they looked a pretty neat design.  Allow you to keep both hands free and a quick release access to rifle.  Beats all those times climbing high and your rifle swings around on your shoulder and smacks you in the face!

----------


## distant stalker

> Hunt Smart 
> 
> Was pretty impressed with them (Vorn). Much lighter than my Eberlestock J34 (which I really like)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


+1

----------


## 199p

I have been lookibg at some badlands packs with rifle scabbard

----------


## Dundee

The old K2 Hunter packs have it.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

I picked up a Ridgeline Gunslinger for $50 at my local scout store. Does the job and you cant beat it for value. Not so much as a pocket for your rifle but a couple of slips and velcro to hold it in place.

----------


## faregame

> I have been lookibg at some badlands packs with rifle scabbard



be quick as they aren't coming into the country anymore

----------


## 199p

Plenty of time usa is only next door these days  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

What material are the Vorn packs made out of? Are they made from material that will be quiet in the bush like eberlestock and badlands?
I am also curious as to how fool proof the quick release is for a rifle. Will a smack from the left dislodge the rifle?

----------


## Bill999

i wonder if those quick release set up will quickly release your rifle down a slip when you arnt looking

----------


## 308

I went the cheap way and got a tent/canvas shop to sew a pocket at the bottom of each side of my regular pack. The stock sits in the pocket and the regular tightening straps hold it onto either side.

It sits higher than one of those nice fancy packs but it didn't cost much

----------


## veitnamcam

> I went the cheap way and got a tent/canvas shop to sew a pocket at the bottom of each side of my regular pack. The stock sits in the pocket and the regular tightening straps hold it onto either side.
> 
> It sits higher than one of those nice fancy packs but it didn't cost much


Im even cheaper and just use the side straps.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ren

Hi there, I am the NZ importer and distributor of the Vorn packs, please visits the website, the video pretty much speaks for itself. We sold out of stock at the Tahr show and will be confirming our order on Wednesday to fulfil the preorders we have so far. We are limited to 60 of the 42 litre packs with this order as this is all that are left in Norway. ( the 12-20 litre has completely sold out) The next production run will be October at the earliest. Feel free to contact via the site. REN

----------


## Ren

Hi Bill, you can rest assured that your valuable weapon and optics will not be compromised in using this pack, Vorn undertook several years of development before the patented this system, they are currently working on a developing a module to be attached to larger packs for the Norwegian armed forces, there will also be a civilian model as well next year. REN

----------


## Ren

Howdy, yes they are much lighter, around 2.5 kg, the Gunslinger 2 would be a comparable pack but this "Quick Rifle Release" sets the Vorn packs apart from anything else on the market.

----------


## Ren

The Vorn packs are also made of material that will be quiet in the bush, you are also able to remove your rifle from the pack within 2 seconds very discreetly and quietly,  you must unclip the dome on your left shoulder and pull the release mechanism before the rifle can be withdrawn so there is no chance of it accidentally falling out.

----------


## Ren

The fabric used on the outside of the Vorn packs is an Olive Green twill spun polyester, it is also used by another two Norwegian pack manufacturers Norrona and Bergans. The internal orange material is a urethane coated nylon.

----------


## faregame

Bit commercial there Ren - how about becoming a sponsor with your own section - see the last grouping on the main forum list

----------


## scottrods

Give him a chance Faregame. He was simply answering the questions posed in this thread - which none of us knew the answer to. It's not exactly directly advertising.

----------


## tui_man2

Sam said good things about0to this pack.

I got the j34 after carrying his an seen it on couple of trips away its mint pack, also got the Gunner? 27L with scabbard for day trips light as an works well.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ishoot10s

The Vorn QRR operation reminds me a bit of parachute cut-aways... "Hands to the Capewells..." Pity the pack is a bit small.

----------


## rockman

hi there I've got a vaun and a dragonfly. The Vorn is by far the best pack for a weekend trip. Its very well built and feels really good with a load on. The fast release is simply the best on the market.
A total new concept. Easy to draw out and do those running shots when you least expect it. well worth buying quality.

----------


## R93

> hi there I've got a vaun and a dragonfly. The Vorn is by far the best pack for a weekend trip. Its very well built and feels really good with a load on. The fast release is simply the best on the market.
> A total new concept. Easy to draw out and do those running shots when you least expect it. well worth buying quality.


Have you got a pic of the release set up and how it is activated rockman? I am curious to see if it is the same as a HSPR or main chute release, cheers.

----------


## scottrods

> Have you got a pic of the release set up and how it is activated rockman? I am curious to see if it is the same as a HSPR or main chute release, cheers.


video on Hunt Smart

----------


## R93

Yeah, I seen that, thanks Scott. I was wanting a closer look if possible.

----------


## Konev

got a eberlestock gunslinger, great pack, nice and cofy and has the rifle secured right up against your back keeping the weight nice and central.

----------


## Ren

The Vorn packs also has the rifle secured up against your back, the optics go in first where they are well protected, the weight is well distributed and no imbalance results. With a Gunslinger the rifle must be drawn out the top of the pack whereas the Vorn patented system that allows you to take the rifle from the side.

----------


## Bill999

the amount of things my rifle gets caught up in while its slung over my shoulder makes me think that something will catch the barrel and cause the rifle to quick release, from using it has that happened rockman? 

im sure someone selling it would say no without thinking Ren (no offence) but im wary of salesmans reccomendations

----------


## The Claw

> the amount of things my rifle gets caught up in while its slung over my shoulder makes me think that something will catch the barrel and cause the rifle to quick release, from using it has that happened rockman? 
> 
> im sure someone selling it would say no without thinking Ren (no offence) but im wary of salesmans reccomendations


It looked pretty good to me, thinking quite seriously about ordering one. One monkey scrub bashing session on the West Coast after Tahr will highlight any weakness...

----------


## R93

I have the same pack as Konev. I catch the rifle on things all the time. The pocket also fills up with scrub and shit so you need to tape the muzzle to prevent stuff getting stuck up your barrel. Especially after you have fired it. I nearly always forget.
I can whip the rifle out fast enough if needed but  I doubt as fast as the one discussed.
However it seems a large price tag just to access the rifle quickly.

----------


## rob270

Eberlestock,it is a good day pack plenty of room and well made. 

Cheers Rob

----------


## R93

Has yours got a zip at the bottom of the scabbard to let crap out Rob?

----------


## rob270

No R93, but having a look at it it would be easy to get one put in. It isn't to bad with the issue with crap getting in. it might be cause my legs are short?????

Cheers Rob

----------


## R93

:Grin:  A mate has the bigger pack with a zip but I cant remember if he had it done or it come with it as standard. I will see about getting one. You do get a lot of leaf litter and crap down them, crawling thru our bush. I would hate to think what could find their way into them here in OZ.

----------


## rob270

The one thing I would look at is a pack that makes carrying a head out a little more user friendly, my thoughts are something with a semi ridged frame.



Cheers Rob

----------


## The Claw

> A mate has the bigger pack with a zip but I cant remember if he had it done or it come with it as standard. I will see about getting one. You do get a lot of leaf litter and crap down them, crawling thru our bush. I would hate to think what could find their way into them here in OZ.


Mine (J34) has a zip in scabbard. Gets full of crap in The scrub. Taping muzzle is a must...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ishoot10s

My only other thought about the Vorn QRR is can you re-stow the rifle without taking the pack off? Possibly not...

----------


## rockman

gi guys just managed to get back to forum. I have been reading some of the last posts so ill try and answer some of the questions. If someone can tell me how to post some picks on a forum ill give it a go. 
As I also have the eberlestock dragon fly I'm well used to the scabbard getting full of rubbish. The Vorn has the rifle the other way around barrel up. That means its never a problem as the stock is held by a strap which lets  any rubbish to fall past. It is very easy to roll your shoulder to move through very thick bush. The elberstock is just to slow to use on fast running shots, with the vorn I can pull off fast shots on wallaby's jumping out in front of me. Probably just over one second from pack to shoulder. That means you have to get used to not having to carry your rifle most of the time. After 30 years holing my rifle Takes some getting used.
I now just hold my two walking sticks which is really helping me climb much faster when im tahr hunting.

----------


## rockman

Yes no problem, just unclip waist belt and let on shoulder strap drop then bring rifle barrel into holder. took a little practise but im now stowing it away in about twenty seconds. 
Hopefully I'm taking the pack off and looking for my knife :]

----------


## Bill999

cheers mate.

----------


## rockman



----------


## rockman

here are the picks of the holding system, they are much stronger than you may think. there is a lock on the fast release to stop it opening unintentionally. sorry I probably should of made the picks a little smaller in size.

----------


## R93

Cheers rockman. It will be interesting to see what military units issue them and what they think. Grunts can f#$k anything. Hence the term Grunt proof. :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Cheers rockman. It will be interesting to see what military units issue them and what they think. Grunts can f#$k anything. Hence the term Grunt proof.


Most the us special forces use the eberlstock according to them anyhow.

----------


## R93

> Most the us special forces use the eberlstock according to them anyhow.


I see some do, especially when carrying 2 long guns. Didnt know they were eberlstock tho. Dunno if its a fair to call them grunt proof? Special Forces would generally be credited with some intillect and not feel the need to use every bit of their equipment as some form of hammer :Grin:

----------


## machiavelli

Forget Eberlstock,I've had one compared to Mystery Ranch packs they are nasty,If you have the money go for a Mystrey Ranch most comfortable pack I've ever had, built like a brick-shithouse,check out there site!

----------


## Scouser

Hi guys, i have a mate whose not a forum member, he's looked at the various sites, but he wants to know if there are any that have a 60 ltr 'plus' volume.......they all look like 'day packs' to him....are there any?

----------


## scottrods

I have a Vorn in ChCh at the moment if anyone wants a touchy-feely look at it before buying. PM me.

Jonathan

----------


## veitnamcam

Gave my eberlstock pack a test out this weekend.

Pretty comfortable even with a fair bit of weight in it.
Not sure i like the side pockets at the bottom but what ya gonna do.

----------


## Spanners

Pics of you wearing it with gun in pls
Looking for something similar for the old boy

----------


## veitnamcam

I find it very difficult to take a photo of myself.

----------


## Toby

Take a selfie in the mirror

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Spanners

Arse.... Lol

----------


## veitnamcam

Tomorrow

----------


## username

> Attachment 15741


You look different to what i thought u would. 

Someone had to make that lame joke

----------


## Nibblet

> Attachment 15741


Mainland hobbits

----------


## Dundee

Mean  bastard VC he don't look inpressed :Grin: .    You get those targets?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mean  bastard VC he don't look inpressed.    You get those targets?


Ah yes thanks arrived Fri.:thumbup:

He wanted to try it. He is trying not to fall over backwards  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Here you go spanners .





Its an x1 fits everything required for an overnight.

----------


## Spanners

Sweet -chur

You sucking ya guts in for the pic or waist strap too tight??  :Grin: 

They do a day pack sized one also?

----------


## veitnamcam

> You sucking ya guts in for the pic or waist strap too tight?? 
> 
> They do a day pack sized one also?


Of course! :Wink:  :Grin: 

Yep, some people would use this one as a day pack too.
I will be for tops, my day pack can't handle the weight when full of meat,jacket,binos etc.

----------


## Rushy

> Here you go spanners .
> 
> Attachment 15768
> 
> Attachment 15769
> 
> Its an x1 fits everything required for an overnight.


Cutting a fine figure VC.

----------


## Dundee

Is that ya neighbours house out the window? Or a you in the garage and ya dog wants more tux? :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

That's the garden shed

----------


## Dundee

> That's the garden shed



Flash bugger aye :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> I see some do, especially when carrying 2 long guns. Didnt know they were eberlstock tho. Dunno if its a fair to call them grunt proof? Special Forces would generally be credited with some intillect and not feel the need to use every bit of their equipment as some form of hammer


 If the Steyer was more than arms length away it was a rock otherwise the rifle fixed tent pegs straightend pack frames even shortend the odd  pack frame aswell helped sit a rover back upright that a 2/1 grunt had tipped up :Grin: constanly slapped weekend warriors around when they played enemy party :Zomg: 
very versitlie grunts.

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> The old K2 Hunter packs have it.


I've never used mine on my K2 but that top hook sure lets you know if it's not tucked under the lid flap when pushing through scrub!  I remember years ago my old man strapping his rifle to his pack and sure enough a deer jumps out in front of him, too late it's gone - cracked us up as we'd only just told him he'd get fuck all with his rifle on his pack.

----------


## Nibblet

Eberlestock J107 Dragonfly. Has stuffed in it; tent, sleeping bag, cooking gear, torches etc. 16+ kg with rifle in day pack config. Gets massive folded out.

----------


## veitnamcam

Gearing up for nelson trip?  :Wink:

----------


## Nibblet

> Gearing up for nelson trip?


We haven't been able to tee up a time where both our shifts work together. Mrs and I are going to Luggate from boxing day to the 4th Jan so going for a few armed camping walks around the tops of Makarora.

Might have to find an excuse to drive up to Nelson and say hi. Will meet you at Rotoiti?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Will meet you at Rotoiti?


We both work threw the xmas period but with enough notice i can usually sort something.

----------


## Nibblet

Sweet will have a talk to the boss, see what she wants to do. Otherwise it will have to wait till mid Feb onward as I'm off to Japan in Jan

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sweet will have a talk to the boss, see what she wants to do. Otherwise it will have to wait till mid Feb onward as I'm off to Japan in Jan


End Feb beginning march is usually good for me.

----------


## Nibblet

Done deal. Might have a bit more fitness by then too haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Done deal. Might have a bit more fitness by then too haha


Oh no you don't- your on a strict diet of pies beers ham pavalova crissy cake from now till then so i can keep up.

----------


## Rushy

> Oh no you don't- your on a strict diet of pies beers ham pavalova crissy cake from now till then so i can keep up.


Be careful with Nibblet VC.  He is a fairly decent young fellah and still impressionable and could be easily influenced into buying you grog.  I may have to come down and supervise.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Be careful with Nibblet VC.  He is a fairly decent young fellah and still impressionable and could be easily influenced into buying you grog.  I may have to come down and supervise.


Gee I hate it when people buy me beer. :Grin: 
How do I get it all in his pack without him noticeing?

----------


## Nibblet

> Gee I hate it when people buy me beer.
> How do I get it all in his pack without him noticeing?


Haha just get me smashed the night before and I will just assume it's the hang over making me feel heavy and slow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MattyP

Has anyone owned a Vorn and an Eberlestock? Or compared both in a head to head? Thoughts on one vs the other?

I'm in the market for a decent sized pack. Nothing huge but able to fit tent, sleeping bag, ammo, torches, rifle, binos, couple days food, etc. What sort of litre-age would people recommend for a pack able to fit all that for a 2-3 day trip?

----------


## veitnamcam

35-40l for overnight-couple of nights.

----------


## ebf

> 35-40l for overnight-couple of nights.


I have slightly different take on things. For anything that is not a day walk, I take a BIG pack (70-90lt) Fill it half way, use compression straps to make it smaller. This way you don't end up with 3,4 or more packs, and you have lots of room to carry out meat...

----------


## MattyP

> I have slightly different take on things. For anything that is not a day walk, I take a BIG pack (70-90lt) Fill it half way, use compression straps to make it smaller. This way you don't end up with 3,4 or more packs, and you have lots of room to carry out meat...


I was about to ask that actually. Vietnamcam, how much room is left in a 35-40l pack for meat if you pack it with everything for a 2-3 day trip? 

I am interested in having just one pack for more than a day walk, and keeping my crappy little shoulder bag for the day trips.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have slightly different take on things. For anything that is not a day walk, I take a BIG pack (70-90lt) Fill it half way, use compression straps to make it smaller. This way you don't end up with 3,4 or more packs, and you have lots of room to carry out meat...



You will fit all meat from a red in a 35-40l and your gear,strap it on the outside if you have to.

Started with a pouch on a belt(day hunts) got 75-80l pack then a few years ago got a day pack.
My day pack will not handel the weight of meat and you end up wearing everything in the heat of the day that should be in your pack.

The big pack while it can be used for overnighters with room to spare always gets something(usually lots of things) not required in it and even half empty is a big bulky sweaty prick of a thing.

hence the overnighter pack.

big pack is for fly/boat/drive in med pack for walkin.

----------


## Nibblet

> I have slightly different take on things. For anything that is not a day walk, I take a BIG pack (70-90lt) Fill it half way, use compression straps to make it smaller. This way you don't end up with 3,4 or more packs, and you have lots of room to carry out meat...


I have to agree, that's why I went with the dragonfly pack. Can squeeze it right down or blow it out big.

----------


## Nibblet

> The big pack while it can be used for overnighters with room to spare always gets something(usually lots of things) not required in it.


Very true. Compress it before you even start packing and it fills up quick and stops too much excess shit going in. Thats how I trick myself. But then I'm stupid and fall for simple ploys.

----------


## The Claw

> Has anyone owned a Vorn and an Eberlestock? Or compared both in a head to head? Thoughts on one vs the other?
> 
> I'm in the market for a decent sized pack. Nothing huge but able to fit tent, sleeping bag, ammo, torches, rifle, binos, couple days food, etc. What sort of litre-age would people recommend for a pack able to fit all that for a 2-3 day trip?


I have a vorn (42l ?) & eberlestock j34. Vorn is considerably lighter & makes better use of its 42l space compared to the j34 when it's that size (it expands out to 70ish litres). Both are very comfortable to wear, the j34 has a far more adjustable harness though. Rifle holding setup is quite different, I do like that the barrel faces up with the vorn as it lowers the COG a lot, especially if you are carrying a long heavy rifle. I also used to get a scope turret to the back of the head often when boulder hopping (upstream normally) with a long gun in the j34. The open style of the scabbard on the vorn is better in scrub etc as the j34 scabbard fills up with leaves & shit. Flipside is that it offers better protection for the rifle though. Both are a good size for a few days, the bonus of the j34 is that it expands out to a bigger pack which is handy if you want to carry out an animal/head/skin etc.. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## MattyP

Yeah it's amazing even the crap I cram in to my day pack. It's tiny as and yet I fit gloves, face sock, beanie, binos, range finder, torch, headlamp, duct tape, bipod, ammo, water, food.

God knows what i'd manage to pack into a 60-70l without employing similar tricks, nibblet!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I also used to get a scope turret to the back of the head often when boulder hopping (upstream normally) with a long gun in the j34.  
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


It must be Farkin long :Grin:  my recoil pad is well below my head and scope is buried in the pack!

----------


## The Claw

> It must be Farkin long my recoil pad is well below my head and scope is buried in the pack!


Approximately 58" long... :rolleyes: big turrets on those Premier scopes too... Not a problem with "normal" size rifles...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## MattyP

> I have a vorn (42l ?) & eberlestock j34. Vorn is considerably lighter & makes better use of its 42l space compared to the j34 when it's that size (it expands out to 70ish litres). Both are very comfortable to wear, the j34 has a far more adjustable harness though. Rifle holding setup is quite different, I do like that the barrel faces up with the vorn as it lowers the COG a lot, especially if you are carrying a long heavy rifle. I also used to get a scope turret to the back of the head often when boulder hopping (upstream normally) with a long gun in the j34. The open style of the scabbard on the vorn is better in scrub etc as the j34 scabbard fills up with leaves & shit. Flipside is that it offers better protection for the rifle though. Both are a good size for a few days, the bonus of the j34 is that it expands out to a bigger pack which is handy if you want to carry out an animal/head/skin etc.. 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Hi Claw - what's the quality like on the Vorn compared to the Eberlestock? Is one tougher than the other do you reckon?

----------


## The Claw

> Hi Claw - what's the quality like on the Vorn compared to the Eberlestock? Is one tougher than the other do you reckon?


Reasonably similar I would say... Eberlestock uses a 2 layer fabric which has worn through/ripped the outer layer on mine in places and I have pulled out a strap loop as well. It's had a reasonably hard life as my main tahr hunting pack on the West Coast. The vorn seems well made, good fabric and simple main pack design. Mine has a squeak in the harness which pisses me off (i need to get to the bottom of it)  but otherwise it's good. Haven't had it long so can't comment on long term durability, but it has survived a West Coast tahr hunt which is more than I can say for some purchases...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## MattyP

Thanks very much for the info. The J34 and J107 (Dragonfly) can only stow rifles barrel down, correct?

And now for the big question! If I was going to only buy one pack, and use it from day trips up to 3-4 days - what would you recommend? Tossing up between the J34, J107 and the Vorn 42L.

----------


## The Claw

> Thanks very much for the info. The J34 and J107 (Dragonfly) can only stow rifles barrel down, correct?
> 
> And now for the big question! If I was going to only buy one pack, and
>  use it from day trips up to 3-4 days - what would you recommend? Tossing up between the J34, J107 and the Vorn 42L.


No idea on the j107 sorry. Yes, rifle down in the j34. For 3-4 days I would say the j34 for sure given the ability to expand the carrying capacity. For day trips and overnight I would pick the vorn


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Thanks very much for the info. The J34 and J107 (Dragonfly) can only stow rifles barrel down, correct?
> 
> And now for the big question! If I was going to only buy one pack, and use it from day trips up to 3-4 days - what would you recommend? Tossing up between the J34, J107 and the Vorn 42L.


Depends on the rifle I guess. My 338 with big optics won't be 22 with 3-9 will. AR won't but can hide most of it barrel down.

Normal hunting rifle with usual scope would squeeze in? 22 Is on the left.

----------


## MattyP

Thanks for those pics Nibblet. What's the total length of that AR? 

My x-bolt 308 is about 42 inches long with a vx6 3-18x44 scope. Won't fit barrel up i'm guessing? Not a massive deal but would be nice to have the option of stowing it either way. Don't really understand why so many packs are designed for barrel down carry.

----------


## veitnamcam

Probably so you can reach behind, pull it out and shoulder it quickly.

----------


## Rushy

> Probably so you can reach behind, pull it out and shoulder it quickly.


Yep.  I don't have one but I reckon it is so you can reach back and grab on to the right end of it for taking it out and sending off a shot.

----------


## ebf

> 35-40l for overnight-couple of nights.


VC, do you have a photo or pack list of the gear you manage to get into a 40lt bag for overnighter ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC, do you have a photo or pack list of the gear you manage to get into a 40lt bag for overnighter ?




Bivi bag, therma rest, sleeping bag, cooker, pot, water bottle, binos, range finder,gps,bum bag that is full of all sorts of shit like tape,string, half a pharmacy spare ammo small knife spare compass camera etc etc.
A few back country meals, tins of fish, some osms and some other bars for the kids lunches i grabbed out of the pantry.
A complete change of polar fleece and 4 pairs of good socks(was wet trip wouldn't bother with a full change of clothes in good weather)

Still got room for meat.

My biv, thermarest and sleeping bag are quite bulky, you could improve on space a lot with a modern tent like yours or just a fly and modern sleeping Matt.

I have probably forgotten to list something that was in there but that's the bones of it.

----------


## ebf

Sexy slippers, bet those godown a treat in the hut  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

I think its a 35l

----------


## MattyP

> Probably so you can reach behind, pull it out and shoulder it quickly.


Yes, true. But from the comments in this thread most people made it sound like a debacle to "draw" the rifle out of various holsters, which was why the Vorn came up. 

So is it not that big of a deal after all to just grab the stock and whip it out quickly?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes, true. But from the comments in this thread most people made it sound like a debacle to "draw" the rifle out of various holsters, which was why the Vorn came up. 
> 
> So is it not that big of a deal after all to just grab the stock and whip it out quickly?


Na, it could be tricky with a big long rifle i guess but i don't own a big long rifle so its not a problem.

----------


## The Claw

> Yes, true. But from the comments in this thread most people made it sound like a debacle to "draw" the rifle out of various holsters, which was why the Vorn came up. 
> 
> So is it not that big of a deal after all to just grab the stock and whip it out quickly?


Simple answer is that the rifle shouldn't be in the scabbard in the first place so shouldn't be an issue which way round the rifle is. If you carry the rifle in the scabbard all the time I guess you have to accept that you might loose some opportunities as a result (i.e. walking in/out of hunting area). So I either carry the rifle in my hand if I'm sneaking about (and probably don't have one of these packs on my back in this case) or I'm purposely looking for animals further away and being ready for them or shooting at range so it doesn't matter if it takes an extra couple seconds to get the rifle out...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

> Na, it could be tricky with a big long rifle i guess but i don't own a big long rifle so its not a problem.


A long rifle is easier to grab as it sticks up higher. Most big long rifles however aren't best suited to offhand snap shooting...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## MattyP

Good points. I am used to carrying my rifle now and my hands feel weird without it already, so that's fine. Can always stow it for particularly steep bits, etc, so can use hands.

Pretty set on the J107 Dragonfly. However, it seems pretty hard to find places that stock it. Found 1 place in NZ but the colour is terrible. Any recommendations? Will go ebay if I have to, but might not arrive before xmas and i'd like to use it late december.

----------


## veitnamcam

Try nz Asia, they may have it or may know who does.

----------


## The Claw

Direct from Eberlestock is the way to go I think...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

I got mine through outdoorsupplies.co.nz were super helpful, rang me the next day to say the colour they had in stock was slightly different to what they had on their site.
Worked out that after shipping and tax I would only save $50-100 so figured I would help out a kiwi company, and get it quick sharp

----------


## MattyP

Just ordered the J107 Dragonfly from Eberlestock. Few extras too such as rain cover, internal duffel, 3l hydration bladder. Shipping was extremely harsh compared to some ebay sellers but I couldn't find one with any decent colour choices or any of the extras so I paid the extra. Oh well!

----------


## BRADS

The 107 is good for bigger trips :Have A Nice Day: 
Gunslinger is a good day pack :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

> Just ordered the J107 Dragonfly from Eberlestock. Few extras too such as rain cover, internal duffel, 3l hydration bladder. Shipping was extremely harsh compared to some ebay sellers but I couldn't find one with any decent colour choices or any of the extras so I paid the extra. Oh well!


What colour did you end up going with?

----------


## MattyP

> What colour did you end up going with?


Mossy Oak Brush. Looks like it'd match a Hunters Element jacket I want.

----------


## MattyP

So as not to start a whole other thread - what sort of sleeping bags are people using? What ratings do you recommend, -5 enough?

Looking at some MacPac stuff - tents and sleeping bags. Am told that it's good stuff - opinions?

Prefer sleeping bags that have zip-together options for when the wife comes along.

Apologies for totally hijacking this thread for my own purposes  :Have A Nice Day: . Not really.

----------


## veitnamcam

As nice as it is to snuggle up to the significant other its even better to be able to roll away :Wink: 

Think long and hard as to weather you really want  to be zipped in tight with your been sweating all day partner.

----------


## MattyP

Haha, good call! I'm probably not fussed, but she's already told me they need to zip together. I'm the heater usually.

Do they even make trekking/hunting ones that do? None seem to mention it.

----------


## Dundee

> Haha, good call! I'm probably not fussed, but she's already told me they need to zip together. I'm the heater usually.
> 
> Do they even make trekking/hunting ones that do? None seem to mention it.


Yes they do :Innocent:

----------

